# Newbie would like your help identifying bottles



## little (May 29, 2006)

Please visit my website where I have posted pics of a few of my first bottle finds. Post here or email me what they are, how much worth, etc if u know. THANKYOU! http://www.geocities.com/aquarianbottles/


----------

